# C.E.Set Motor



## Currymunster (Nov 28, 2016)

I know It's a Washing Machine Motor but I can't find an answer from Google!!
Hello to everyone. My name is James from SE England(Kent)
My washing machine motor seems to be eating brushes.
Yes I have five children and it's on every day but still!!!
2 years old and I've replaced the brushes and now a year later I'm doing it again!!
Problem is I think that the brushes are fitted wrong as new. This where I need your help please.
Only one brush wears down and it's the same one both times. Springs were replaced as well.
Now, this is the bit - My brushes are not fitted opposite each other??????
One is southwest and the other is south east. Surly this is not right??
Every pic I look at on ebay and Google images shows them with the brushes fitted opposite each other. I.e one southwest and the other North east or one northwest and the other Southeast. the one worn down is not shiny and looking good,
Any help most appreciated please
Many thanks
James


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

A fully brushed 4 pole motor would have positive brushes at N & S and negative brushes at E & W. Assuming it has a wave wound armature and too little load current to properly run 4 brushes, 2 can be omitted leaving positive at N and negative at E. Sounds like what you have.


----------



## sprocketman (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes they should be opposite

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

sprocketman said:


> Yes they should be opposite
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


Not necessarily.


----------



## sprocketman (Jan 14, 2014)

I could be wrong but I have never seen it.

Most UK washing machines just have 2 brushes.

You could check on here they have some instalation videos etc 

http://www.buyspares.co.uk/washing-...l?pid=2217976&path=495970:496636&refine=motor

No promotion intended.


----------



## Currymunster (Nov 28, 2016)

sprocketman said:


> I could be wrong but I have never seen it.
> 
> Most UK washing machines just have 2 brushes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your replies. Yes you are right it does have only two brushes.
The video is great and they are exactly the same brushes as mine but on a Candy machine which is part of Hoover.
If you pause the video when he puts the motor on the bench you can see the brushes opposite each other. if you look even closer you can see that where a yellow dot is is a hole. these are spare mounting holes for the brushes so you can change them. mine are at the lower ones which is southwest and southeast. Last time I changed the brushes (not quite a year ago!!) I assumed it was due to forward and reverse movement but I'm not so sure now. I read that the leading edge of the brush should be first contact to the commuter so I need to figure out which way the motor runs normally to be able to configure.
I've have photos but it just ask me for a url??????


----------



## Currymunster (Nov 28, 2016)

Think I've done it so there should be some photos for you to see


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

oy vey .


----------



## sprocketman (Jan 14, 2014)

The motor should look like this.
Fit the brushes in the same location and try it!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

sprocketman said:


> The motor should look like this.
> Fit the brushes in the same location and try it!


Yep, I agree. 

I was replying to the question from the theoretical. I have a couple of the non-opposing brush motors and have seen numerous examples.

Good luck.

major


----------

